
Why are so many 8th-graders taking AP Calculus at this[Pasadena]school district? - IMAYousaf
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/education/why-are-so-many-8th-graders-taking-ap-calculus-at-this-ordinary-school-district/2019/07/05/a78d2220-9d4b-11e9-b27f-ed2942f73d70_story.html
======
imranq
This is so misguided. The magic of math doesn’t happen when you are
superficially going through more “advanced” topics. And they are definitely
going through it superficially since only one score mentioned was a 5 (which
is incredibly easy to get since it allows for almost 40% incorrect answers).

It’s way better to make sure the basics in geometry, algebra and Pre-calc are
rock solid before taking a calculus course. This way you don’t memorize a bag
of tricks, but can derive unique and creative approaches when you need to. Its
more fun that way too.

Preferably these kids should be able to solve any USAMO problem under time
pressure before going on to advanced subjects. It’s Cargo cult math otherwise.

[https://artofproblemsolving.com/news/articles/avoid-the-
calc...](https://artofproblemsolving.com/news/articles/avoid-the-calculus-
trap)

~~~
cmroanirgo
This view doesn't seem to be reflected in the article to me:

> _This coming school year, 140 sixth- and seventh-graders at three Pasadena
> middle schools will be taking math courses usually given to 10th- and 11th-
> graders. Thirty-eight eighth-graders at two middle schools will enroll in
> Calculus BC, the more advanced of two AP calculus options._

And

> _“Their scores don’t reflect the true extent of their mathematical knowledge
> and skill,”_

That said, what is the need for "time pressure" in mathematics? There are
plenty of unsolved equations out there:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_unsolved_problems_in...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_unsolved_problems_in_mathematics)

~~~
imranq
The only way someone can even approach those problems is if the basics are so
good they can do it in their sleep.

------
maximente
really odd piece:

\- only perspective from kids is by way of a parent who claims she's happier
than he has seen in ages. really, due to an intense math class?

\- > The Math Academy has had some success using tutoring sessions three times
a week to increase the number of sixth-graders admitted.

so, seems that it isn't raw pure latent talent, there is some amount of
grooming here to get kids to place higher.

\- no actual hypothesis or comments on the question the article title asks.
strange.

my guess is it's a mix of really intelligent kids and parents who are
motivated to play educational arms race type games: competitive nature is
moving more and more forward in development (need to be above and beyond ASAP
to better qualify for stuff later in life), and with parents with $$, it's
possible.

~~~
redis_mlc
The parent is a good summary.

I'm also not sure what the point of training kids to do advanced math tests
is, but it would be interesting to see what the results are, if any, over the
next 5 or 6 years.

------
cmroanirgo
This reminds me of the movie "Stand and Deliver"

> _The story of Jaime Escalante, a high school teacher who successfully
> inspired his dropout prone students to learn calculus._

[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0094027/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0094027/)

------
ezds
I like this. For a while I’ve had the feeling that more “advanced mathematics”
should be introduced at lower grade levels. I can also remember many of my
teachers to be admittedly and somewhat proudly “bad at math.”

I also think that there should be softer mathematics courses taught. For
example, something like “the history of mathematics” or “the mathematics of
space” or something like that where the course content is more exploratory,
assignments look more like essays or poster boards, etc.

I wonder if showing students calculus (in a light-hearted way) before they
fully grok algebra or geometry might have an accelerating effect? I don’t know
if this is a great analogy, but many find it easier/quicker to learn a
framework/tool, not for the sake of learning, but because it’s standing
between them and a goal.

------
melling
[https://outline.com/X6uzgf](https://outline.com/X6uzgf)

------
stevespang
Story can be read here:
[https://outline.com/X6uzgf](https://outline.com/X6uzgf)

